# Guess the Breed- goat



## ILuvSheep

so i dont actually OWN any goats, but i noticed that BYH has NO guess the breedS!!!!! so im starting a goat one! (found it on the internet)


http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/pix/nigeriandwarf-01.jpg  i dunno if this photo is gonna work but still

GUESS WHAT IT IS!

(you dont have to post your goats, can be ANY goat, i just said it wasnt mine cause, well i dunno)




> _Moderator wrote: Please make sure that pics are your own or that you have permission to use them._


Okay, i added some 'rules' 

So, once you guess a goat right, its your turn to post a goat for people to guess. And then the person who guesses THAT one right, posts a pic for other people to guess. Understand?
Please ~ Make it a purebreed or like a nubian / kiko cross , in other words like 1 breed of goat crossed with another breed, not like a kiko/nubian crossed with a boer / alpine crossed again with a lamancha.


----------



## marlowmanor

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> so i dont actually OWN any goats, but i noticed that BYH has NO guess the breedS!!!!! so im starting a goat one! (found it on the internet)
> 
> 
> http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/pix/nigeriandwarf-01.jpg  i dunno if this photo is gonna work but still
> 
> GUESS WHAT IT IS!
> 
> (you dont have to post your goats, can be ANY goat, i just said it wasnt mine cause, well i dunno)


I'm going to guess Nigerian dwarf


----------



## ILuvSheep

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i dont actually OWN any goats, but i noticed that BYH has NO guess the breedS!!!!! so im starting a goat one! (found it on the internet)
> 
> 
> http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/pix/nigeriandwarf-01.jpg  i dunno if this photo is gonna work but still
> 
> GUESS WHAT IT IS!
> 
> (you dont have to post your goats, can be ANY goat, i just said it wasnt mine cause, well i dunno)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess Nigerian dwarf
Click to expand...

XD i figured it would be easy... at least i guessed it would be for yall...


now you post a goat


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry it's not the best picture.


----------



## ILuvSheep

uhh, umm, PIEBALD GOAT! XD i dont know nothing bout goats


----------



## marlowmanor

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> uhh, umm, PIEBALD GOAT! XD i dont know nothing bout goats


 nope...so am I supposed to reveal what breed he is or wait for someone else to guess it.
Sorry I don't play many games on BYH/BYC.


----------



## ILuvSheep

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhh, umm, PIEBALD GOAT! XD i dont know nothing bout goats
> 
> 
> 
> nope...so am I supposed to reveal what breed he is or wait for someone else to guess it.
> Sorry I don't play many games on BYH/BYC.
Click to expand...

nah its ok, i understand, i just thought BYH needed more games!!


no ya wait until some one guesses it right


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Pygmy.


----------



## marlowmanor

correct SFG

Here is another one. This is not my picture either. Just some I found on the web. 

Here is a male





Here is a female


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

silkie fainter????


----------



## marlowmanor

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> silkie fainter????


no

I don't think anyone on BYH has some of these.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkie fainter????
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> I don't think anyone on BYH has some of these.
Click to expand...

wild goat.   Give me a hint? and can I have a turn after this???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I'VE GOT IT! Arapawa Island goat!


----------



## SheepGirl

Cashmere?


----------



## HankTheTank

Are they Arapawa? I think that's how you spell it anyway


----------



## marlowmanor

SFG and HanktheTank got it right.  They are Arapawa Island Goats. I had to give something difficult!

Alright time for someone else to post one!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

he he ... this will be hard. 


ETA: AND DON'T cheat either...


----------



## HankTheTank

Is it a Girgentana? Nice horns


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yes...  Your turn to post a pic!!!


----------



## HankTheTank

Have fun with this one


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

thats got to be a nubian or nubian mix.


----------



## HankTheTank

Actually, not even close  I think they're from India, and I'm pretty sure no one on here has them.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Actually, not even close  I think they're from India, and I'm pretty sure no one on here has them.


Hmmm... wierd. Now can I go?


----------



## marlowmanor

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Have fun with this one
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5858_jamnapari-goats-for-sale-21625385.jpg


it's a Jamnapari goat
here is info about it from Wikipedia: Jamnapari (or Jamunapari) is a breed of goat originating from Pakistan, India and Bangladesh. Since 1953 they have been imported to Indonesia where they have been a great success. It is bred for both milk and meat. The name is derived from the river Jamna Par in Uttar Pradesh, India.

This breed is one of the ancestors of the American Nubian.

ok SFG you can post one now.


----------



## ILuvSheep

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with this one
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5858_jamnapari-goats-for-sale-21625385.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> it's a Jamnapari goat
> here is info about it from Wikipedia: Jamnapari (or Jamunapari) is a breed of goat originating from Pakistan, India and Bangladesh. Since 1953 they have been imported to Indonesia where they have been a great success. It is bred for both milk and meat. The name is derived from the river Jamna Par in Uttar Pradesh, India.
> 
> This breed is one of the ancestors of the American Nubian.
> 
> ok SFG you can post one now.
Click to expand...

Actually its your turn, but actually....I dont care xD if you wanna give upo your turn ^^


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Nubian??????


----------



## HankTheTank

Maybe nubian/ boer mix?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Haha I don't know exactly what she is, she was a rescue.  They *told* me she was purebred Nubian, though I doubt it. The also told me she was 2 1/2, lol, doubt that too!*


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

She looks like she may have a blown teat on the side facing the camera.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> She looks like she may have a blown teat on the side facing the camera.


*

What's a blown teat? 




She gives a TON of milk from that side.*


----------



## ILuvSheep

Okay guys i added some 'rules' 


ess a goat right, its your turn to post a goat for people to guess. And then the person who guesses THAT one right, posts a pic for other people to guess. Understand?
Please ~ Make it a purebreed or like a nubian / kiko cross , in other words like 1 breed of goat crossed with another breed, not like a kiko/nubian crossed with a boer / alpine crossed again with a lamancha. 


just so y'all see 


Blown teat ~ Messed up teat. They usually blow it during a freshening meaning she has freshened before

I JUST learned this from another thread, so i may be wrong 

Okay folks, whats this one?


----------



## manybirds

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Okay guys i added some 'rules'
> 
> 
> ess a goat right, its your turn to post a goat for people to guess. And then the person who guesses THAT one right, posts a pic for other people to guess. Understand?
> Please ~ Make it a purebreed or like a nubian / kiko cross , in other words like 1 breed of goat crossed with another breed, not like a kiko/nubian crossed with a boer / alpine crossed again with a lamancha.
> 
> 
> just so y'all see
> 
> 
> Blown teat ~ Messed up teat. They usually blow it during a freshening meaning she has freshened before
> 
> I JUST learned this from another thread, so i may be wrong
> 
> Okay folks, whats this one?
> 
> http://www.isbona.com/images/goat3.jpg


the rair and endangered horidly ugly goat native to place to avoid at all costs lol


----------



## ILuvSheep

LOL !!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Okay guys i added some 'rules'
> 
> 
> ess a goat right, its your turn to post a goat for people to guess. And then the person who guesses THAT one right, posts a pic for other people to guess. Understand?
> Please ~ Make it a purebreed or like a nubian / kiko cross , in other words like 1 breed of goat crossed with another breed, not like a kiko/nubian crossed with a boer / alpine crossed again with a lamancha.
> 
> 
> just so y'all see
> 
> 
> Blown teat ~ Messed up teat. They usually blow it during a freshening meaning she has freshened before
> 
> I JUST learned this from another thread, so i may be wrong
> 
> Okay folks, whats this one?
> 
> http://www.isbona.com/images/goat3.jpg


That goat is an Icelandic goat. They produce cashmere also.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys i added some 'rules'
> 
> 
> ess a goat right, its your turn to post a goat for people to guess. And then the person who guesses THAT one right, posts a pic for other people to guess. Understand?
> Please ~ Make it a purebreed or like a nubian / kiko cross , in other words like 1 breed of goat crossed with another breed, not like a kiko/nubian crossed with a boer / alpine crossed again with a lamancha.
> 
> 
> just so y'all see
> 
> 
> Blown teat ~ Messed up teat. They usually blow it during a freshening meaning she has freshened before
> 
> I JUST learned this from another thread, so i may be wrong
> 
> Okay folks, whats this one?
> 
> http://www.isbona.com/images/goat3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That goat is an Icelandic goat. They produce cashmere also.
Click to expand...

Yup

Sorry MB, but Straw is rightb (tho i agree with you XD)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That post has been waiting to be answered since before I was here.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> That post has been waiting to be answered since before I was here.


Lol, ya its not a popular thread

Its your turn !


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I don't want to find a goat. Here's one:

Goat Picture


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I don't want to find a goat. Here's one:
> 
> Goat Picture


Boer /  boer cross?? Very... bull dog-ish...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It does look very much like that but no. It is a pure breed. No cross.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I don't want to find a goat. Here's one:
> 
> Goat Picture


Fullblood Boer?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol no


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Ummmm.........


BULL DOG GOAT??? LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahah nope. Looks like it though.


----------



## HankTheTank

Kalahari?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

no


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

New Zealand Kiko? 

Tenesse meat goat?



This is too hard!!  LOL


----------



## marlowmanor

Nubian? A very meaty Nubian if it is.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No to all the above. ahaha


----------



## elevan

Kalahari Red

http://thekebun.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/the-kalahari-reds/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> Kalahari Red
> 
> http://thekebun.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/the-kalahari-reds/


Yep. Good job eleven and I just looked back and saw the HankTheTank said a Kalahari too. oops


----------



## elevan

Well since HanktheTank is offline I'll go ahead and post the next one.

Goat Pic


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Spanish?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Ooh ooh ooh !!!

New Zealand Kiko? (please correct me if those are 2 different breeds XD LOL)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalahari Red
> 
> http://thekebun.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/the-kalahari-reds/
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Good job eleven and I just looked back and saw the HankTheTank said a Kalahari too. oops
Click to expand...

Oh and Straw, i was gonna guess Kalahari but you said 'No' to Hank (not sure if you saw his guess but you said no after his guess i firgured), But it said the breed of goat in the URL


----------



## HankTheTank

I would guess Kiko as well, though honestly I have no clue

(and by the way CochinBrahmaLover, I'm not a guy!  )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I would guess Kiko as well, though honestly I have no clue
> 
> (and by the way CochinBrahmaLover, I'm not a guy!  )


Oh sorry  i just guessed cause of the 'Hank' part in 'HanktheTank' 

C'mon Elevan, where are ye?


While we're waitng for her technically its your tun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Ooh ooh ooh !!!
> 
> New Zealand Kiko? (please correct me if those are 2 different breeds XD LOL)


A Kiko and New Zealand goat are basically the same thing. A Purebred Kiko is a Kiko that is not 100% but at least 94%. A Kiko must be 94% to be a Purebred Kiko, and a Percentage Kiko could be anything from a 50% to a 93% Kiko. A New Zealand Kiko is a Kiko that has never had anything crossed into it at any time in it's line. So a NZ Kiko is 100% Kiko. Funny thing is a NZ Kiko is not always better as I'm sure most goat people know.

Oh and btw, I new that HanktheTank was a girl but it can be misleading.... HAHAHA


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh ooh ooh !!!
> 
> New Zealand Kiko? (please correct me if those are 2 different breeds XD LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> A Kiko and New Zealand goat are basically the same thing. A Purebred Kiko is a Kiko that is not 100% but at least 94%. A Kiko must be 94% to be a Purebred Kiko, and a Percentage Kiko could be anything from a 50% to a 93% Kiko. A New Zealand Kiko is a Kiko that has never had anything crossed into it at any time in it's line. So a NZ Kiko is 100% Kiko. Funny thing is a NZ Kiko is not always better as I'm sure most goat people know.
> 
> Oh and btw, I new that HanktheTank was a girl but it can be misleading.... HAHAHA
Click to expand...

'

Cool

LOL!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It is still eleven's turn but I wanted to show you guys an awesome Kiko buck. 

http://absherfarms.com/images/kiko.png

http://absherfarms.com/herd-sires/

btw Moses will look almost exactly the same.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> It is still eleven's turn but I wanted to show you guys an awesome Kiko buck.
> 
> http://absherfarms.com/images/kiko.png
> 
> http://absherfarms.com/herd-sires/
> 
> btw Moses will look almost exactly the same.


That is an impressive looking buck. He looks HUGE too!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah, that buck is a big boy. haha


----------



## elevan

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Spanish?


*Yes*


_Sorry we had a power / internet / phone outage due to storms _


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

elevan said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> 
> _Sorry we had a power / internet / phone outage due to storms _
Click to expand...

aww


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry about the outage eleven.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## crazyland

I can see why you think my Hercules might be kiko. Wow!


Hmmm can't see this ones nose. Lol a very hairy boer?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

crazyland said:
			
		

> I can see why you think my Hercules might be kiko. Wow!
> 
> 
> Hmmm can't see this ones nose. Lol a very hairy boer?


Are you talking about the Kiko I posted above? And, no, it is not a Boer. lol


----------



## crazyland

Yes I was. Lol
I'm bad at guess the breed. But like to watch y'all guess.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Your goat is the handsome red and black one that has the big horns right?


----------



## crazyland

Yes he is. Just not as bulky as the buck in the pictures.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah your buck is a nice looking buck. He's also still young so he'll get bigger.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## crazyland

How about that guernsey goat? They are that color.

Wrong ears.... Hairy Nubian with horns?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

nope


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Umm

Kiko?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

nope


----------



## ILuvSheep

Um, Nigerian DwarF??? Just throwing i tout there cause that kinda looked like the buck where we got our kids from


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No. This kind of goat is much bigger than a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## HankTheTank

Can we have a hint?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Can we have a hint?


This is a huge hint: It is very closely related to the Boer goat.


----------



## HankTheTank

Savannah? or Spanish?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Savannah? or Spanish?


Savanna. Yes!!


----------



## HankTheTank

Cool!


----------



## ILuvSheep

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5858_220px-irish_goat.jpg


Ummm.... Kiko?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Uh, a Guernsey, Irish or Bilberry goat??


----------



## HankTheTank

ILuvSheep- Nope


----------



## HankTheTank

Straw Hat  got it! It's an Irish!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's an awesome looking goat too!!


----------



## crazyland

those horns are wild!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Irish Bilberry   I just found a really cool site with lots of pics of the various species!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Irish Bilberry   I just found a really cool site with lots of pics of the various species!


yes the Bilberry goat. Awesome horns, eh? Your turn.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Tada!


----------



## Symphony

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_goat2.jpg
> 
> Tada!


Markhor


----------



## Symphony

Photo by ihhaddad


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my gosh!  I just starting searching on the internet and found it (Damascus goat) but did you see all the google images that come up for the breed?!  They are so sad looking.  They look like people have taken a sorta strange looking goat and cut off its ears and bound its head while it was growing or something to create a showpiece.  One of them got an award as "the most beautiful goat" but I keep thinking there is no way that is how it looks naturally.  What do you all think?

https://www.google.com/search?q=dam...Te9ASAmNmLBw&ved=0CEkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=675


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah, I agree. They are some weird and nasty looking goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Um, your supposed to post a pic AFTER youve correctly guessed one, Tho you can post more then one breed/pic when itss your turn


----------



## Pearce Pastures

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Um, your supposed to post a pic AFTER youve correctly guessed one, Tho you can post more then one breed/pic when itss your turn


Oops sorry.    It is a Damascus though, right?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think she is fine. She got the goat right then posted another goat which btw is a *Pashmina Goat*


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yup that is it.  Love the hair on that one!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, your supposed to post a pic AFTER youve correctly guessed one, Tho you can post more then one breed/pic when itss your turn
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry.    It is a Damascus though, right?
Click to expand...

I have no idea XD i just keep things in order.. i dont know a thing bout goat breeds XD


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## bjjohns

Peacock Goat . Your image source gave it away. Looks allot like a alpine honestly.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Your turn...


----------



## bjjohns

I couldn't get the darn picture today. Arrrgh.


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> I couldn't get the darn picture today. Arrrgh.


Aww


----------



## Symphony




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Okay I googled "goat" and found that same picture but when I clicked on it, it took me to a website for making "Salame di Capra - Goat Salame".  No clue what kind of goat it is.


----------



## manybirds

Symphony said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6793_smiling_goat.jpg


.................


----------



## Symphony

so I WIN


----------



## Symphony

Its an Anatolian Black goat.  They can come in other colors.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Symphony said:
			
		

> so I WIN


Um, no, you wait for someone else to guess it right xD


But post another pic so i can guess xD


----------



## Symphony




----------



## ILuvSheep

Symphony said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6793_hairy_goat.jpg


anatolian black goat ?
anatolian mountain goat ?
australian cashmere goat ??? 
cashmere goat ?
Changthangi ?


----------



## Symphony

No on all...


----------



## ILuvSheep

Symphony said:
			
		

> No on all...


Is it a fiber breed?


----------



## crazyland

Silky fainter- long haired myotonic


----------



## Symphony

nope to the painter


----------



## Symphony

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No on all...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a fiber breed?
Click to expand...

no


----------



## crazyland

Bilberry or guernsey?


----------



## bjjohns

Bionda dell'Adamello
English:
http://eng.agraria.org/goat/biondaadamello.htm
(Original) Italian:
http://www.agraria.org/caprini/biondaadamello.htm

If I win I do NOT have a goat pic ready (busy week), so someone else should post one.


----------



## Symphony

Grrr....I'm not sure if I like the new guy, he's too smart.  Yes, your correct.


----------



## crazyland

I have a picture for you Bill. Let me dig it up.


----------



## crazyland

Frustrating I can't find it!


----------



## bjjohns

We (finally) have a drizzle going this morning. I might be able to get a pic when we move the rotational grazing pen later today.


----------



## bjjohns

And now for the mystery goat. Sorry, she is not real friendly so a great head pic is out of the question.


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> And now for the mystery goat. Sorry, she is not real friendly so a great head pic is out of the question.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7104_breed.jpg


I have this one DEAD ON 




My goat.....


----------



## bjjohns

Nope Nope Nope (well unless you buy her  ). This ones Mine


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> Nope Nope Nope (well unless you buy her  ). This ones Mine


Fine, i want to buy her


SOoooo what breed is she???


----------



## bjjohns

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> SOoooo what breed is she???


Nahh, we need a few more guesses at least. . . .


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOoooo what breed is she???
> 
> 
> 
> Nahh, we need a few more guesses at least. . . .
Click to expand...

Shh, secretly tell me and ILL guess it right so its my turn !!!


----------



## bjjohns

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> bjjohns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOoooo what breed is she???
> 
> 
> 
> Nahh, we need a few more guesses at least. . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shh, secretly tell me and ILL guess it right so its my turn !!!
Click to expand...

Ok, listen closely WHISPER.Whisper.whisper

You get that?


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bjjohns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahh, we need a few more guesses at least. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, secretly tell me and ILL guess it right so its my turn !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, listen closely WHISPER.Whisper.whisper
> 
> You get that?
Click to expand...

No, can you say it a little louder??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm going to guess a spotted Boer goat. Is she a fullblooded or purebred goat or a cross? She is very pretty and she has a nice wide stance, it appears.


----------



## bjjohns

75% Boer. Mama looked classic Boer, Daddy was a 100% red Boer. I wish she was more friendly. You win.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## HankTheTank

Kiko?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Kiko?


But of course. She's my Kiko. 50% Kiko and about 40% Boer with some Nubian in her. You win!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Dang too slow!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

do waa? ^^


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> do waa? ^^


?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Whats to slow?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Whats to slow?


Oh i spied on your journal to find out what breed Alona was but i was too slow D:


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

oohh lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Yaaaa lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

So where is Hank???


----------



## HankTheTank

Here ya go!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> So where is Hank???


Not sure..

Maybe their making the electric fence video!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol Somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## HankTheTank

Check the last page! I already posted!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pyrenean Goat


----------



## HankTheTank

Yup! You're good


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

idk about that. ha

uuuhhhh


----------



## crazyland

A dirty white goat with horns.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Silky fainter?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No to both but @crazyland is pretty close


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> No to both but @crazyland is pretty close


LOL!

Ok, give us a hint
Is it a fiber breed, meat, milk or dual breed?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well it is not a "real" breed of goat, but most think it is. And yes,it is a fiber goat. I have done all but tell you what it is.


----------



## crazyland

Ok... Stocky body says meat. Not very tall looking at the background. 
Forward ears.... No ear tag...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

White short-haired?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Bilberry?


----------



## crazyland

Pygora??
You said not a real breed. And they are a mix.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

no.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> no.


Noooooooo !

Ok, is it on the breeds listed under goat breeds?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

More than likely not. It is not a real breed but some people think it is and the breeds that fall under this kind of goat are generally unknown.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> More than likely not. It is not a real breed but some people think it is and the breeds that fall under this kind of goat are generally unknown.


So its like a mix? Like a Rhodebar? (chicken)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely not. It is not a real breed but some people think it is and the breeds that fall under this kind of goat are generally unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> So its like a mix? Like a Rhodebar? (chicken)
Click to expand...

I give up! bleh, LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No, it is not a mix. Well it could be I guess. Someone has to guess it soon cuz I'm tired. llol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> No, it is not a mix. Well it could be I guess. Someone has to guess it soon cuz I'm tired. llol


Post a new one! We give up!! (Well i do )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How bout this. I say what "kind" it is then the next person to pst gets to post the next goats cuz I'm out. haha


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> How bout this. I say what "kind" it is then the next person to pst gets to post the next goats cuz I'm out. haha


Yes! Me! LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha I was waiting for someone to ask me not to do it. Well here goes.

It is a Cashmere goat.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha I was waiting for someone to ask me not to do it. Well here goes.
> 
> It is a Cashmere goat.


WHAT? I LOKED THAT UP! I SAW IT? WTH WTH WTH???  (sorry this is my rant I'm not mad at YOU)


----------



## Sugarbushdraft

Bump


----------

